# Anonymous Hackers: ISIS Planning Attacks in US, Worldwide on Sunday



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

So we hear "There are no "credible Threats"
As usual they keep their info silent to the people

Anonymous Hackers: ISIS Planning Attacks in US, Worldwide on Sunday
Image: Anonymous Hackers: ISIS Planning Attacks in US, Worldwide on Sunday
By Todd Beamon | Saturday, 21 Nov 2015 05:32 PM

The hacker group Anonymous said Saturday that the Islamic State plans to attack sites in the U.S., Paris, Indonesia, Italy and Lebanon on Sunday.

In the U.S., the terrorist group is planning an attack at the WWE Survivor Series pro-wrestling event at the Philips Arena in Atlanta at 7:30 p.m. EST on Sunday, The International Business Times reports.

Special:
"All proof was submitted to official authorities all around the globe days ago," the group said. "They have it and it is their responsibility to do something with it.

"But because they have not done anything with it yet and it's almost the 22nd, we have [to take] matters into our own hands.

"We only take the responsibility of warning civilians (in case the authorities do not act well enough)," Anonymous said.

The group cautioned against attending events with large crowds, adding that "the risk of any churches outside Paris/France being targeted is low.

"The goal is to make sure the whole world, or at least the people going to these events, know that there have been threats and that there is possibility of an attack to happen," Anonymous said.

The hacker group listed several events in Paris that it said "have been confirmed are at risk" and several others worldwide that are not yet "100% confirmed," the Hill reports.

According to the IBT report, Anonymous shared its findings with intelligence agencies in the United States and Britain, but would not release its proof publicly.
"If we share the proof [publicly], everyone will start calling it fake because screenshots can be edited and accounts can be deleted," Anonymous said. "We have purposely not shared account links publicly because they would be shut down immediately and then no one would believe the proof."

Anonymous Hackers: ISIS Planning Attacks in US, Worldwide on Sunday


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure who those hackers are but I kinda always thought of them as an insiders thing. Wether the people running it are insiders or not they could be getting insider info by insiders to help spread fear. Since technically anyone can be anonymous - you just need one of those cheap vendetta masks and text to speech software - or just voice over some existing footage from the net with text to speech - I wouldn't hold what the movie character did as the reality of this anonymous group. Not in the slightest. In fact I would hold it on higher suspicion due to the fact that Hollywood made propaganda is the origins of it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

So I would be on the lookout for churches outside of France, and venues outside of GA.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm surprised that there isn't anything in the local news about this. It will be interesting to see if any of these attacks occur. If the do then Anonymous Hackers will have proved themselves as a useful weapon against ISIS.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I'm surprised that there isn't anything in the local news about this. It will be interesting to see if any of these attacks occur. If the do then Anonymous Hackers will have proved themselves as a useful weapon against ISIS.


Or perhaps isis will call off the attacks, regroup and hit some other place at some other time. Just to spite and discredit the hackers..


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Many pepole underestimate Anonymous and the power they have. As a huge group working
toward a common goal they can be quite effective.

There motto is "Expect us, We do not forgive we do not forget" 
I kind of like that.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I'm surprised that there isn't anything in the local news about this. It will be interesting to see if any of these attacks occur. If the do then Anonymous Hackers will have proved themselves as a useful weapon against ISIS.


Its all over the news.just need to look around.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Its all over the news.just need to look around.


NOW it is!
seems those lil hackers exposed the Gubmints secret.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea, it finally showed up on a local radio broadcast.

But even knowing the location it would be very simple for them to switch to a different target in the Atlanta area if they've already mentally pumped themselves up to die tonight.

Philips Arena is about 90 miles from my place. Think I'll top the gas tank off just in case.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

With this coming out to the public they will probably change their timeline. They need the element of surprise.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Football is the root of American happiness. hehe Don't touch our Sunday!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Auntie said:


> With this coming out to the public they will probably change their timeline. They need the element of surprise.


Mentally pumping yourself up to die at a set time is probably harder than changing the timeline. Much easier to drive 30 minutes to a different location. There are probably 100 similar targets within 70 miles of the Phillips Arena with big crowds tonight. How about a Sunday evening church service? no metal detectors at the doors.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mossinator posted a video on anonymous a few days ago. It was an hour and a half long, and quite telling of some of the players, seems they are quite loosely organized but strong in unity on a war against political and corporate greed, invasion of personal privacy, and now terrorism.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Seriously, how hard is it to say bomb.................now?! It's really not. They can do it whenever they want.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Seriously, how hard is it to say bomb.................now?! It's really not. They can do it whenever they want.


From the reports I've seen the last 2 years they seem to prefer up close and personal which means they probably would plan to show up with belt bombs and guns.

This may be because most people keep an eye out for unattended packages and how many cameras most cities have not to mention that it's easier and more reliable to pull a trigger than to wire a timer or remote detonator.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

So, What happened today?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

retired guard said:


> So, What happened today?


I ate Captain D's fish. My guts were not impressed.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

retired guard said:


> So, What happened today?


As far as I know nothing.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

There was some really ugly football on television. I watched none of it.



retired guard said:


> So, What happened today?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I carried.
I didn't need them.
It was a good day.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Channel 5 sent a camera crew to Phillips Plaza just in case. No excitement down there tonight.


----------

